# Will my floor need reinforcement??



## Shipwreck (Mar 23, 2011)

I am swapping from a 150 gallon to a 225 gallon and I was wondering if I would nee to reinforce my sub floor. My house is 3 years old and seem very sturdy with the 150,


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If your house is three years old you should be able to contact the contractor and ask what he thinks the weight limit would be on it.Chances are its pretty sturdy and should hold.Then again,they dont make things like they used to.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Going to FishTank Online Aquarium Calculator, tank weight is approx 2,400 lbs.
You might want to check this web page
Residential Wood Framed Floors

<table id="results"><tbody><tr><td>Water Type</td><td>Freshwater</td></tr><tr class="even"><td>Material</td><td>Glass</td></tr><tr><td>Tank Overhead Shape</td><td>Rectangular</td></tr><tr class="even"><td>Length</td><td>72.00 in.</td></tr><tr><td>Width</td><td>24.00 in.</td></tr><tr class="even"><td>Height</td><td>30.00 in.</td></tr><tr><td>Wall-thickness</td><td>0.63 in.</td></tr><tr class="even"><td>Volume</td><td>224.42 gal (US)</td></tr><tr><td>Tank Material Weight</td><td>451.14 lbf</td></tr><tr class="even"><td>Water Volume</td><td>214.93 gal (US)</td></tr><tr><td>Water Weight</td><td>1788.48 lbf</td></tr><tr class="even"><td>Substrate Type</td><td>Small Diameter Rocks</td></tr><tr><td>Average Substrate Depth</td><td>2.00 in.</td></tr><tr class="even"><td>Substrate Weight</td><td>184.06 lbf</td></tr><tr><td>Approximate Total Weight</td><td>2423.67 lbf</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A lot of weight.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

If going across the beams, then if beams are 16" apart on center, at 6ft length, there are about 4 beams underneath so about 600lbs/beam


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

A lot could deal with your stand. That would disperse the weight pretty good. I agree, check with a sub-contractor or structural engineer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW what a lot of great info!!!!! thank you guys. The stand I have has a 100%flat surface and is framed with 4x4's and reinforced with 2x2's and 3\4" plywood. I could place the tankright next to a load bearing wall accross the joists.


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> WOW what a lot of great info!!!!! thank you guys. The stand I have has a 100%flat surface and is framed with 4x4's and reinforced with 2x2's and 3\4" plywood. I could place the tankright next to a load bearing wall accross the joists.


That would be the location and orientation that would support the most weight. Keep in mind your floor is not likely fell all at once but more likely to sag over time, if it were me I would take steps to reinforce it

rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Next to a wall for sure.

You don't get to own a tank like that without posting mucho pics when it is all setup.  Do you plan to go with a planted setup? What will you be using for filtration?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

and to think, that 2400 pounds is just the water and tank weight, not taking into the consideration of the 225-300 extra pounds in gravel and then the hardscape be it rock or wood. All these things do is displace water so that also being taken into consideration you will be roughly 2400 pounds TOTAL weight.

Do you have a crawlspace or basement under this tank? If you got neither its built on a concrete slab then you got it made.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

definately look into whats under it. I would assume that some houses dont have full support under all the walls, considering how cheap some seem to be these days. So check that. Also, You could get some 4x4's or something and add them under the area you plan on putting your tank.. so support cross members or something with them in your basement. Could be worth it. Also, What kind of flooring do you have? is it wood under carpet? hardwood? etc... Be sure to be prepared for a spill, could happen. So make sure the place you put it has a decent place for water to flow into your basement where there is a drain.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

If you are adding reinforcement, add it first before adding water to the aquarium.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive had to reinforce floors for both aquariums and their next heaviest cousin the gun safe. We used cinder blocks to reinforce the floor supports aka joists under the thing, My buddy doesnt keep fish but his gun safe is a whopping 3500 pounds, he had a crawlspace, we had to reinforce from the door to its final resting place. If you have to reinforce the floor, please get help, especially from a structural contractor because if the tank goes thru the floor, you are looking at huge repair expense on the house. I got a basement so I dont keep anything above grade at my house.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

If you have a basement and have access to the area under your tank, you might want to go to your local hardware store and look at the adjustable jack posts. They come in different strengths, lengths, and prices. It was not for an aquarium or safe but they worked for me.

DLH


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> WOW what a lot of great info!!!!! thank you guys. The stand I have has a 100%flat surface and is framed with 4x4's and reinforced with 2x2's and 3\4" plywood. I could place the tankright next to a load bearing wall accross the joists.


What would be a good idea with the tank as close to the wall as possible.

but check with structural guy also.*old dude

my .02


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

Donald Hansen said:


> If you have a basement and have access to the area under your tank, you might want to go to your local hardware store and look at the adjustable jack posts. They come in different strengths, lengths, and prices. It was not for an aquarium or safe but they worked for me.
> 
> DLH


Not quite what I would do, if you have basement or big enough crawlspace, go get 2 8-10' 2x12's, a tube of liquid nails, and join them together, use some good size nails, (Probably 8 penny nails) On top of the liquid nails, nail the boards together, and orient your nails in different angles. Some angle to the right as you nail in, and some angle to the left. The idea is to not have the nails straight in, and have the angles working against each other to not be able to walk out.

To be a little more anal, on top of the nails, get some 4" screws, and screw the boards together lines of 3, every 2 feet down the length. And off set teh lines of three from teh other side (This is definitely overkill, but hey, whats wrong with a lil over kill?) And voila, you have you strong azz beam. (This is the old school way to support long spans for open concept homes, but they may use 3-4 boards depending on whats above it, or new school will use engineered beams like duralams or something of that nature)

If you have a basement, rent the jacking posts the above poster mentioned, and go get some lolly columns (Steel pipe filled with concrete) These will come with steel plates to attach them to the beam/floor. On the load bearing wall that you plan to put the tank, figure out how far out the front of your stand will be. This is where you want you beam. Place beam in place with the jacking post. (Beam will run the length of the tank, but you want each end of the beam to extend to the joist beyond where the end of your tank stand is) Before you start jacking, take a measurement from the basement floor, to the bottom of the joists. Use the jacks to evenly jack the beam up, NO MORE than a 1/4 inch. Let the jacks hold the weight, while you measure, and prep for the lolly columns. (This can be cut with a large pipe cutter) (That 1/4 inch is JUST meant to give you room to put the lollies in place) Once the lollies are in place, lower the jacking posts, and make sure your back where you started from.

This is assuming that the wall is supported by a wall in the basement. If you question that said wall, then you might want to do this twice with a second beam at the wall to support the tank on both sides.

If your have a crawl space, then you could just use some 4x4's. But if you have a dirt floor, you should pour a concrete pad for these.

No matter what, 2x10 or 2x12 joists will support that weight over a span of 3-4 feet (guessing the size of your stand, and the distance from the front to the wall) , all day, any day. If your place is built with the engineered wood i beams, pay close attention to the spread. I know those suckers will support a lot of weight when placed on 16" center, but contractors sometimes spread them to 20-24" on center. While they are still ok at that spread, it lowers it's load rating. BUT, that beam I just told you about, will reinforce that because those beams wont be spanning 30'-40'.

Just throwing out what "I" would do. Use this suggestion at your own risk. *r2 (Not much of a risk, but that beam would get heavy for one person. LOL)


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

"If you have a basement, rent the jacking posts the above poster mentioned, and go get some lolly columns (Steel pipe filled with concrete) These will come with steel plates to attach them to the beam/floor. On the load bearing wall that you plan to put the tank, figure out how far out the front of your stand will be. This is where you want you beam. Place beam in place with the jacking post. (Beam will run the length of the tank, but you want each end of the beam to extend to the joist beyond where the end of your tank stand is) Before you start jacking, take a measurement from the basement floor, to the bottom of the joists. Use the jacks to evenly jack the beam up, NO MORE than a 1/4 inch. Let the jacks hold the weight, while you measure, and prep for the lolly columns. (This can be cut with a large pipe cutter) (That 1/4 inch is JUST meant to give you room to put the lollies in place) Once the lollies are in place, lower the jacking posts, and make sure your back where you started from."


This is exactly what a friend did when he installed a 250 reef tank. A bit of work, but well worth it.


----------

